# What's your town tune?



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2014)

If there's another similar thread, just direct me to it... 

But I thought that it would be fun to get a big list of people's town tunes!

_ is silent, and - is an extension

Mine is Pollyanna from Mother:

f,A,C,B,_,C,_,C,C,G,-,A,-,_,_,_


Feel free to post yours!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 17, 2014)

Sailor Moon theme. (Notes for it provided by Gizmodo)


----------



## KuroKawaiiKarasu (Apr 17, 2014)

I switch regulary though Let it go, Carry on my wayward son and Some nights


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 17, 2014)

DCDC____AGAG____
It's a jazz piece from my school.


----------



## Titi (Apr 17, 2014)

I change it around a lot, but right now it's the beginning of "path of the wind" from Totoro.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 17, 2014)

I tested a BUNCH I found online, because everything I came up with was too long to end well. The one I settled on is from Chrono Trigger, slightly edited to give it a completed feel. (My boyfriend hates it. TOO BAD.)


----------



## Dogoat (Apr 17, 2014)

:'D Sweater Weather by The Neighborhood! One of my favorite songs c:


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 17, 2014)

FEGDC--BA--GF-AG
It's the original AC theme


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine's the FamilyMart jingle. FamilyMart is a chain of convenience stores in Japan and a cute jingle plays when you walk through the doors.


----------



## Orbis (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, if you MUST know, I was the one who made Chuggaaconroy's town tune. So I use it. In case you're not aware what it sounds like, it's:

gf-fcgagcgfec---


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 17, 2014)

My tune's something I made up myself. It's part of a little song I created when I was about 9.

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jnhnfnhnegnefncn


----------



## Fairy (Apr 17, 2014)

I kissed a girl by katy perry lol


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is currently do you wanna build a snowman c=


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 17, 2014)

DaDaGFACDE__C

Original compositions are better than something already made up imo


----------



## Mayor Em (Apr 17, 2014)

My old town tune was that A Song of Ice and Fire song from Game of Thrones, but it was starting to bum me out. I made it that during the winter, and it was making me think of winter still.

So I just recently changed it to the song from Lost Woods tune from Legend of Zelda. Muuuch happier sounding, imo.


----------



## jolokia (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine's the Star Wars main theme. No real reason aside from that it gives me great amusement to imagine Hollow ex-villagers annoying their new mayors with it.


----------



## Regina Cordium (Apr 17, 2014)

For the First Time in Forever from Frozen. I don't have my DS on me right now so I can't look at the notes. I found it on Tumblr, though.


----------



## twinArmageddons (Apr 17, 2014)

Giant Step and half of Lilliput Steps' tunes of Ness' Eight Melodies from EarthBound.
When Deirdre was in my town for months on end, her little tune of the Eight Melodies was PERFECT cause it had a sense of cheerful, whimsical, and an upbeat feel to it.
I occasionally wish I could have her back in my town specifically because of that, but I'd have to go through the 16 cycle process, and only one other villager moved out before her thus far.
The only villagers that have it right is Wolfgang and Whitney now.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 17, 2014)

Linkin Park - In the end


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 17, 2014)

My town tune is the healing sound heard from when pokemon get replenished at a pokemon center. 

tin tin tina tin~


----------



## Bearica (Apr 17, 2014)

My first town's tune is the first Sailor Moon opening. My second's is PONPONPON by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 17, 2014)

In Celadon, I'm using the Pokemon level-up jingle. In Chrome, I'm using an original tune. I don't remember the note names.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2014)

*somethin that i made up wwhen i first started because it wwould go towwards my mayor approvval ratin but i really like it
>>here<<*


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 17, 2014)

mine is beach boys "god only knows what I'd be without you"


----------



## Pepmint (Apr 17, 2014)

Doctor Who theme.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 17, 2014)

Pokemon Center intro : D


----------



## falloutmaci (Apr 18, 2014)

Mines The Ballad Of Mona Lisa By Panic! At The Disco.


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 18, 2014)

The Dango Daikazoku theme.
:3


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 18, 2014)

Saria's song from Zelda


----------



## mikanmilk (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is The Smashing Pumpkins "Today". It was the town tune of my first GC town and my dad helped figure out the notes by playing it on his guitar. I've used it in almost all my towns, it sounds pretty nice. I'm thinking of changing it, but it's kind of bitter sweet because my dad has long since passed away...


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 18, 2014)

My town tune
Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Silvery (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is the Stone Tower Temple from the Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask. The notes can be found here.


----------



## Padas (Apr 18, 2014)

twisted nerve bc ahs
and my second is midna's lament


----------



## Uffe (Apr 18, 2014)

Original theme I created.

Uffe's Town Theme


----------



## mccorgi (Apr 18, 2014)

mine is a cruel angel's thesis. it's the opening song from neon genesis evangelion!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 18, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> FEGDC--BA--GF-AG
> It's the original AC theme



I don't remember what mine was, but it was some Animal Crossing theme.  I'm pretty sure I lost it though. :c
I need a change anyway...so I'll probably end up stealing yours.


----------



## krielle (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine's is kyaru pamyu - yume no hajimarinrin


----------



## mayorvanessa (Apr 18, 2014)

Pon pon pon - Kyary Kyary Pamyu hehe


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 18, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> Saria's song from Zelda



Finally! Someone else who has a Zelda song  

Anyways, mine is Zelda's Lullaby. <3


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 18, 2014)

Let it go! Lol not v original but I love it when my villagers sing


----------



## Punchies (Apr 18, 2014)

My last Town tune was "Do you want to build a snowman?" from Frozen lol. I now use the Steel Samurai theme from the Ace Attorney series


----------



## heichou (Apr 18, 2014)

i use guren no yumiya's opening notes i'm super original haha


----------



## bigger34 (Apr 18, 2014)

Main town: Animal Crossing GC Title Screen music

Second Town: Luigis Mansion


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine is the Isle Delfino theme song from Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 18, 2014)

GEC-AFC-BGABCCC_

Not based off of any show, song, etc. Just a cute little happy tune I thought of on my own. I really love it!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 18, 2014)

It's random xD


----------



## Noofle (Apr 18, 2014)

In town #1 "Gee" from SNSD    In town #2 "Growl" from EXO   ^^


----------



## lovebunny887 (Apr 18, 2014)

mine is bad apple from touhou


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> My town tune
> Can you guess what it is?



Urrg! I've heard that somewhere, but I can't remember where! D:


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 18, 2014)

The Song of Storms. I don't remember where I found the notes, though.


----------



## R3i (Apr 19, 2014)

winter wrap up from mlp fim


----------



## shirocha (Apr 19, 2014)

the junes theme from persona 4~


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2014)

i use the snk theme


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 19, 2014)

Sailor moon opening song!


----------



## RivTRoub (Apr 19, 2014)

Little Girls by Say Anything. Hehe.
G B D E- B--
B B A B D B--


----------



## Mandarama (Apr 19, 2014)

Ben Folds' "Rockin' the Suburbs"!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine is currently Fireflies by Owl City


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 19, 2014)

Song of time (sort of) from zelda


----------



## uriri (Apr 19, 2014)

A-D--FE-D--AG--E
Mine's the harry potter theme..


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 19, 2014)

Harry Potter!


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine is the Welcome to Night Vale opening theme. :>


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 19, 2014)

The 'bum bum bum' part of Mr. Sandman.


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh I just found that melody creator so here is mine (Path of the wind from Totoro like I said).
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ljinihjnljiiifhn

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to have requiem from Nausica?:
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=innngohihoeolnnn


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

The Oath to Order from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Peegeray (Apr 19, 2014)

route 201 from pokemon diamond/pearl cuz i couldn't find a decent gen 5 town tune


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 19, 2014)

Note: R=random -=hold
R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-


----------



## ZoeZoe (Apr 19, 2014)

Sailor Moon theme, though I'm probs changing it to something from Pmmm!


----------



## fairyring (Apr 19, 2014)

I just made up my own cute little tunes, and I honestly love them, especially Sunniday's. :3

Click to hear Sunniday's.

Click to hear Blooming's.


----------



## KatTayle (Apr 19, 2014)

Make her a member of the Midnight Crew! (Homestuck)

I don't remember where I got the notes


----------



## emre3 (Apr 19, 2014)

I've had the Elegy of Emptiness ( A~~-B~A~fAD~B~-- ) for a few months but yesterday I changed it to Chuggaaconroy's town tune!


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

KatTayle said:


> Make her a member of the Midnight Crew! (Homestuck)
> 
> I don't remember where I got the notes



Best idea ever!!!


----------



## franzi (Apr 19, 2014)

Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas 'cause I'm a huge fan of Supernatural ;p


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine is the first two lines to the song "I'm a little teapot" because my town's name is Teapot. I was thinking about changing it to "Polly put the kettle on" but it would seem a little strange because I'm so used to my town tune.


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 19, 2014)

Currently "Sail" by AWOLNATION (EEEGGGA-B-AGE---). I found it on reddit.


----------



## ashubii (Apr 19, 2014)

Ahh I'm not sure what the actual notes are off the top of my head, but mine is part of the theme from_ Howl's Moving Castle_!
It sounds really neat when you go in and out of buildings and it plays super fast xD


----------



## Cyborg Doctor (Apr 19, 2014)

A bit of the Doctor Who theme.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 19, 2014)

Mines is from a Kpop song called Haru Haru by Big Bang


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

Cyborg Doctor said:


> A bit of the Doctor Who theme.



Do you have the notes? I tried forever to make it but it just didn't sound right.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> Note: R=random -=hold
> R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-



This... _this..._ *IS TRUE ART!!!*


----------



## Liseli (Apr 19, 2014)

My town theme's Safe and Sound. I can never get that song out of my head XD.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 19, 2014)

mine is currently sarais song


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't know qrcrossing was a thing... here's one of my town tune!

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=gecdococcfnenooo


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 19, 2014)

Could someone who is not tone deaf like me create a tune?  I have several towns and am using Fred Astair's "Dearly Beloved".  I love love love it and somebody here made it on the creator for me.  But now I have a new town and wonder if somebody could make the beginning of the chorus of "You Were Never Lovelier" for me for it?

I have a link and the chorus begins about 37 seconds in.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8BsSiObMhs

Maybe I can offer the TBT bells I have?  I don't have anything else to offer, but I'll be happy to give my TBT to somebody if they can do that for me.

I don't know if "You were never lovelier, you were never so fair..." would all fit, but at least the first four words should.  I hope.


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Could someone who is not tone deaf like me create a tune?  I have several towns and am using Fred Astair's "Dearly Beloved".  I love love love it and somebody here made it on the creator for me.  But now I have a new town and wonder if somebody could make the beginning of the chorus of "You Were Never Lovelier" for me for it?
> 
> I have a link and the chorus begins about 37 seconds in.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8BsSiObMhs
> 
> ...



I'll try! I love making town tunes.
I'll let you know if I manage, and it's free. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is the closest I could get,  I hope it's alright!
It's a tight squeeze and the exact notes aren't available. 
Maybe someone else can give a go and do it better. 
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hnmlkjklnmlklmfn


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 19, 2014)

Titi said:


> I'll try! I love making town tunes.
> I'll let you know if I manage, and it's free.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OMG!  *HUGS!*  That is GREAT!  It's so cute and it's perfect.    Thank you so much!  I can't believe I just walked my dog, came back and some nice person here (you) had already done it!  <3

Thank you again!  Of course now I have another thought...I wonder if it would be possible to theme a town around a town tune.  Like if I could recreate the 1930's - 1940's Fred Astair ballroom romance films feeling for a town.  Tuxes are available and nice dresses...it would next be on to paths and PWP's to fit.

Sorry for the thread derail.  My mind is running crazy.  

Titi...I'm going to rate you!


----------



## Titi (Apr 19, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> OMG!  *HUGS!*  That is GREAT!  It's so cute and it's perfect.    Thank you so much!  I can't believe I just walked my dog, came back and some nice person here (you) had already done it!  <3
> 
> Thank you again!  Of course now I have another thought...I wonder if it would be possible to theme a town around a town tune.  Like if I could recreate the 1930's - 1940's Fred Astair ballroom romance films feeling for a town.  Tuxes are available and nice dresses...it would next be on to paths and PWP's to fit.
> 
> ...



You're very welcome, it was fun! 
If you do make a town like that I'll be first in line to visit!
Sounds like an awesome idea. It's probably possible to a certain extent. 
Some PWPs could work well for that, like the metal bench, the park clock, the fountain and the street lamps.


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 19, 2014)

Titi said:


> You're very welcome, it was fun!
> If you do make a town like that I'll be first in line to visit!
> Sounds like an awesome idea. It's probably possible to a certain extent.
> Some PWPs could work well for that, like the metal bench, the park clock, the fountain and the street lamps.



Thank you again!  I will most definitely use those.  Those PWP's will certainly work.  And maybe some marble-floor looking tile, fancy benches, and hedges.  Hmmm... I think I just may be able to pull this off.  I'll have to start a thread!    And you'll be the first invited if I can do Fred any justice at all.


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Apr 20, 2014)

I programmed the first few measures of Wreck-it Ralph's theme as my town theme. From memory. By ear.  You tooooootally can't tell that it's my favorite something or anything. LOL


----------



## AzureSunset (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine is Black Night by Deep Purple.

Do do de do dum de do dum de do de do do do!


----------



## mousehole (Apr 24, 2014)

My new town is called "Nowhere" I was very tired when I made it and it amused me to have the conductor call out that next stop was nowhere... My mayor is Mr. E. and the town tune??? 
"We're on the Road to Nowhere" by the Talking Heads.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine is the song that plays when you're on the bus in Earthbound.


----------



## estypest (Apr 24, 2014)

First town has OOT/Zelda song of storms 

Second town has a tune from the phantom of the opera, I won't think about what it's called or else it'll get stuck in my head again


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 24, 2014)

For a long time, I had the song Sagitta Luminis (Original here) from the Madoka Magica anime as my Town Tune (And I mean a LONG time. Probably since I started the game last year when it was released!)

But I changed it to the begining of We?re here for you (Original here) from the most recent movie of the same anime.

You can tell its kinda sorta one of my fav series ever


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 27, 2014)

My Town Tune is the beginning part of the Moon theme from DuckTales on NES. <3


----------



## peacefultaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine is the first part of the Tetris theme :-D


----------



## rynnyvinny (Apr 27, 2014)

it's a song from studio killers! can't remember exactly which song it is,but it goes like this
F E _ D _ B A B
F E _ D _ C X X
(X= the sleeping frog notes)


----------



## cherche (Apr 27, 2014)

sweater weather by the neighbourhood


----------



## Amykins (Apr 27, 2014)

The opening theme to Game of Thrones.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 27, 2014)

"I'm Just A Kid" by Simple Plan. 
I think it fits the game somewhat perfectly.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 27, 2014)

goldenrod town!


----------



## nammie (Apr 27, 2014)

the Ponyo tune! I like using ghibli songs as basis for tunes haha I think I've had songs from Kiki's Delivery Service and Howl's Moving Castle before 

not on ACNL atm so unfortunately dont remember the notes;;


----------



## katelynross (Apr 27, 2014)

its something from pokemon, its not the one where they get healed but its something else and i cant remember so now its bothering the **** out of me omfg


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fjinniflhnnooooo

I cycled through various town tunes, then I came up with this simple one and it stuck.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine is the start of the song coward montblanc by the vocaloid gumi >~< Its one of my favorite songs, it took me forver to make it and get the notes right...


----------



## Libra (Apr 27, 2014)

The default one, I still haven't changed it since I keep forgetting to do so.


----------



## xCryCry (Apr 27, 2014)

mine is from the *Blue Bird's Lamentation *from *Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward*

and if i remember correctly, the notes are:
*
E_F_EE_F_E_F_G_C*


----------



## AmyK (Apr 27, 2014)

Another thread, if you guys are interested:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?154661-Town-Tunes!

My town tune is still this one:
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=mlknkihnhfinhiln


----------



## Noel (Apr 27, 2014)

Yobanashi Deceive - KagePro.


----------



## hanzy (Apr 27, 2014)

Largo from Vivaldi's Winter ^^


----------



## SereneMidnight (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a nostalgic person when it comes to Animal Crossing. My NL town's tune is the default one for the GameCube version~


----------



## Talon (Apr 27, 2014)

My town tune is Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## akidas (Apr 27, 2014)

Ponponpon


----------



## Brendino (Apr 27, 2014)

*This one* was my town theme for about 6 months, until I switched it to *this one* about a week and a half ago.


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 27, 2014)

I change it pretty often, mine have been Sarias song, Song of storms, AOT 1st opening, and a few original ones.


----------



## Cou (Apr 27, 2014)

hehe my Town Merry's town tune is Jingle Bells. Merry is supposed to be an all-year Christmas town so why not 

My Sky town's town tune is "Do You Want To Build a Snowman" from Frozen. I can't find anything that matches my town yet so settling with this one for now (maybe).


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

heichou said:


> i use guren no yumiya's opening notes i'm super original haha



agh i can't ever get that right ; v ; want it soooo bad


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Just changed it to Maybe I'm Amazed by Paul McCartney


----------



## glaceonlover11 (Apr 27, 2014)

Saria's song.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Apr 28, 2014)

Starry heavens from tos


----------



## Ropera (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine is Epona's song right now.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 28, 2014)

"Eyes on me" xD My favourite song and now my town tune never change ever~~~


----------



## Valth001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Fire Emblem main theme.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 28, 2014)

My town tune is inspired by the Kingdom Hearts opening.

a--e--d-cb-c-zzz


----------



## franzi (Apr 28, 2014)

Carry On My Wayward Son by Kansas 'cause I love the TV show Supernatural. :3


----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2014)

the default


----------



## Sunhei (Apr 28, 2014)

Game of thrones town tune


----------



## ladylotte (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine is The Ballad of Sweeney Todd. :} I tried using the intro to Into the Woods first, but it just didn't sound right.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Working on one for my side town of Anur Transyl.


----------



## Anie (May 3, 2014)

Still Alive from Portal


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Ocarina of time's bolero of fire and water serenade


----------



## twilight_flash (May 3, 2014)

Mine is Candy Candy by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu (yes, the same person who did Pon Pon Pon). She's so cute and weird... I love her! :3 I only did part of the chorus... The "Candy, candy, candy, candy, candy" part.... Guess what my town's theme is? LOL

So, if you're wondering, the notes are: G-E-G-E-DEDCD-C-
(Assuming that the "-"s are held notes and not silences?)


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2014)

Mine is _The Beautiful People_ by Marilyn Manson. 

EGEzEAEAEzEAEAEz​


----------



## Navi (May 3, 2014)

Minene's Death Theme from Mirai Nikki


----------



## horan (May 3, 2014)

Mine is the beginning of the pan flute song that Peter plays in the Disney version of Peter Pan.


----------



## Yui Z (May 3, 2014)

Lacie from Pandora Hearts. 



Spoiler: Lacie


----------



## sassygf (Aug 28, 2015)

omg that's so cute, i love ponyo! do you think you could tell me the notes please? :3 thanks loads!


----------



## NicPlays (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine is the music from Pallet Town, Pok?mon Red and Blue (Green and Yellow).


----------



## Kess (Aug 28, 2015)

mine is the attack on titan theme lol
used to be totoro!


----------



## tokkio (Aug 28, 2015)

mine used to be the first few notes of Littleroot Town's song (from pokemon sapphire) but i changed it to the Junes theme song (from persona 4)


----------



## toddishott (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine the the Leaf temple song in Ocarina of Time


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals (Aug 28, 2015)

Fly me to the moon


----------



## MrFrond (Aug 28, 2015)

Wagstaff's town theme is the tune you hear all throughout Yoshi's Story
My Mom's town theme is the music box intro tune from Yoshi's Island.
Tried to keep a theme between the two towns, and so yoshi it is.


----------



## effys (Aug 28, 2015)

The Funeral by Band of Horses


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Aug 28, 2015)

The wild world starter town tune ~!


----------



## Burumun (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the Gravity Falls theme.






I might change it, though, since I barely recognize it as that anymore.


----------



## Beans (Aug 28, 2015)

Mines the FNAF 2 music box, not because I like the games {Quite frankly, I hate them} but because it sounds good [:


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 28, 2015)

Still using a song from Kiki's Delivery Service. It works nicely in this game.


----------



## Akimari (Aug 28, 2015)

It's the very beginning of "Sis Puella Magica", an OST from the anime Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica


----------



## Melyora (Aug 28, 2015)

I am using Fluttershy's Lullaby from My Little Pony.
It sounds amazing ingame (^-^)


----------



## Song (Aug 28, 2015)

Scales and Arpeggios from the movie Aristocats


----------



## davroslek (Aug 28, 2015)

The boss battle theme from Ni no Kuni. <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine is Classic Sinfonia


----------



## cornimer (Aug 28, 2015)

Land of Beyond by Rollo Dilworth.  It's a choral piece.


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 28, 2015)

It's a Small World. Specifically the beginning of the verse "It's a world of laughter, a world of tears..."


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine is the Star Trek Voyager theme x3


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 28, 2015)

The intro for AC:GC ^^


----------



## dorak (Aug 28, 2015)

theme of godfather!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine is from "I'm the best" by 2NE1.


----------



## naelyn (Aug 28, 2015)

The make-out song from FFX. Suteki something something.


----------



## MD Fey (Aug 28, 2015)

Energy Flow by Ryuichi Sakamoto


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 28, 2015)

Mine has been Flipside's Theme from super paper mario since the first month of purchasing the game! It fits pretty well with all of my villagers and I adore it.


----------



## Auri1898 (Aug 29, 2015)

Big Dango Family from Clannad.


----------



## moonlights (Aug 29, 2015)

the default one


----------



## WarpedGamer (Apr 28, 2020)

Bwazey said:


> Mine has been Flipside's Theme from super paper mario since the first month of purchasing the game! It fits pretty well with all of my villagers and I adore it.



Would love if I could get the theme for my island!


----------



## tifffanyadams (Apr 28, 2020)

The beginning of the Steven Universe theme, "we are the crystal gems," part of it.  It's very cheery and I love it.


----------



## NeighborNoon (Apr 29, 2020)

Right now it's the Rohan theme from The Lord of the Rings, it's subtle enough that it's not distracting but still recognizable (at least for me, but I'm a huge nerd). Da-da-da da-da da DA da...

The last one I had was Funkytown, but it got old REAL fast, lol!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 29, 2020)

I always use the default one; I like it!


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 29, 2020)

mines the Chocobo theme!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

I always set mine as the clock town theme from majoras mask.


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

I had the Twilight Town (Kingdom Hearts) tune, but I restarted my 3DS game today so... default tune for now.


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

i think i had mine set to the tune of a marina and the diamonds song but it’s been like,, almost 3 years so i can’t remember lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 30, 2020)

In Sakura, my town tune is Be Our Guest from Beauty and the Beast.

In Nocturne, my town tune is Beethoven's Silence.


----------



## Cadence (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is Tetris
E-BCD_CBA-ACE-__
hopefully I did that right!


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 30, 2020)

Pokemon center chime sounds genius actually I really like that.

Mine is the first few bars of 'A Venerable Forest' from Star Ocean 2. The island is named Arlia after that town right beside that forest.


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is just the default, but edited.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2020)

My town tune is the default town tune from City Folk:

E,G,C,E,D,B,G,F,E,_,?,_,C,-,-,_

Except mine has a low C on the end instead of the high C from the original. I don't know what prompted me to use this tune, but I guess I really liked it so when I was younger I made it my town tune in AC:GCN, and then again in ACNL. I figured I would continue the tradition and make it my town tune in ACNH as well!


----------



## elphieluvr (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is Defying Gravity from Wicked.

it’s one of my favorite songs of all time and my town is named Oz, so it seemed to fit. strangely, I imported the pattern and set it as my town tune in ACNH immediately, but I had to change it lol. It’s the town tune for my NL town and reusing it felt wrong.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is the first 9 notes of "Little Talks" By _Of Monsters and Men_

or at least I tried to replicate it the best I could xD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 30, 2020)

The chorus of Viva La Vida by Coldplay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is currently the Pokemon Center theme, but I’m probably going to look for a different Pokemon related theme.


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is Lavender Town Theme (because my town's name is Lavender)


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine is Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.......because Stardust.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 30, 2020)

My town theme is currently Hopes and Dreams from _Undertale_. : )

It was previously Meridian Dance from _Secret of Mana_. And before that, it was Smiles and Tears from _EarthBound_.


----------



## XinMiao (Apr 30, 2020)

Mine has always been the same since November 8th 2012 and that's sarias song F,A,B,_,F,A,B,E,D,_,B,C,B,G,E.then a sleepy frog I just love it so much

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



nordskjev said:


> Mine is Lavender Town Theme (because my town's name is Lavender)


 My last two towns were named lavender


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 1, 2020)

Mine is Blinding Lights by The Weeknd


----------



## deleted (May 1, 2020)

Take Me To Church by Hozier


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

Bad Guy by Billie Eilish because I’m obsessed


----------



## Blueskyy (May 1, 2020)

Mine is the chorus of Latch by Disclosure so I just stuck with it in NH too.


----------



## lieryl (May 1, 2020)

i think mine was an aot theme lol


----------



## dedenne (May 2, 2020)

right now mine is part of hacking to the gate


----------



## Hamusuta (May 2, 2020)

at the moment its say so by doja cat LMAO


----------



## Vikaela (May 2, 2020)

Mine is the Sailor Moon theme song!


----------



## Sloppyjoe (Jun 1, 2020)

"some nights I stayyyyy up cashing in my bad luck"


----------



## Justin_Pandaa (Jun 6, 2020)

I use binks’ brew from one piece  its so lovely. Found it on youtube for anime songs for animal crossing


----------



## Noelle2028 (Jun 13, 2020)

I got mine to be Blister in the Sun by the Violent Femmes


----------



## VibinRnTho (Jun 13, 2020)

Mine is a meme aka somebody come get her shes dancing like a s_______ its pretty funny to hear my villagers sing that


----------



## memeshack (Jun 17, 2020)

Funkytown... It’s absolutely beautiful I refuse to change it


----------



## Tokkidokie (Jun 18, 2020)

Mine is the beginning of the Do-Re-Mi song from The Sound of Music. An unwanted side effect is that the town bells make it sound a bit ominous since the sound is so deep


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 19, 2020)

The chorus of 'Wake me up When September Ends' lmao. I'm such an edgelord :')


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

I just keep the default town tune. Boring, I know but the town tune never bothered me.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 21, 2021)

*blows massive layer of dust off of this topic, sneezes for a few times and continues on*
My town tune is the Sonata of Awakening from The Legend Of Zelda: Majora's Mask.
Beforehand, I've had the Goron Lullaby for a short while, as well as the Song Of Healing.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 21, 2021)

My town tune is His Theme from Undertale.  Music is... not my forte, so I copied from someone who'd shared a number of Undertale town tunes they'd come up with for people to use ahaha.  It's been my town tune since starting, and I haven't gotten sick of it yet, so I think I'll keep it as is.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2021)

Mine is lost woods. Pretty basic but it’s always been a staple for my town/island c: I’d love to change it but I really don’t know what to!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 21, 2021)

Mine is the Stone Tower Temple theme from Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. I'm fairly confident it was the only town tune I used. Definitely made things easy to get and use it in New Horizons as well, lol


----------



## chocopug (Mar 22, 2021)

Mine is Bad Romance by Lady Gaga, because I love the song and I like the idea of my villagers dancing to Gaga XD


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 27, 2021)

My town tune is YMCA, those four notes are really easy to recongize so I thought that it fit well as a town tune.


----------



## Frida644 (Mar 27, 2021)

A song from castle in the sky! (One of my favorite studio ghibli movies) ^^


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 27, 2021)

Old Town Road, i wanted a meme song that people would also recognize immediately lol


----------



## corvus516 (Mar 27, 2021)

Mine is a small melody I heard in a dream I had a few months ago. I set it as the town tune as a temporary reminder since I very quickly forget music made in my dreams and I had no intention of making it the official town tune, but I've decided to keep it and probably will never change it.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 29, 2021)

Mine is the earth god's lyric from legend of zelda: the windwaker


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 29, 2021)

Mine is Lavender Town Theme from Pokemon.


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Mar 30, 2021)

mine is the totoro theme! it always has been in all my towns


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 30, 2021)

gravity falls theme song hehe : )

it changes to other stuff randomly sometimes though but the gravity falls theme song is my go-to


----------



## toxapex (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow. It was surreal opening the NL board and seeing a thread I created in 2014 hahaha

If anyone is curious, I think my current town tune is a motif from Pokemon Colosseum


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 4, 2021)

Change Your Way from Persona 2. Wanted something from a MegaTen game.


----------



## Strawberry736 (Apr 5, 2021)

I don’t have one cause it annoys me lol
So I put every tone on 0


----------



## KatieLavender (Apr 5, 2021)

mine is never gonna give you up

rick roll


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 6, 2021)

honestly don’t even know what to call my town tune, haha. i started messing around with the keys one day and just placed them randomly, then i played it and it actually somehow sounded good. like it sounded really good imo, but im just over exaggerating. happy mistake because i ended up using it since the start of my town, all the way up until now, and i don’t plan on changing it! ill have to go on my DS to see the exact notes and i obviously don’t remember it by heart lmao, but i guess even accidental things like this somehow turn out good in the end! im glad i was randomly playing with the music notes that day, got me a perfect town tune


----------



## buny (Apr 6, 2021)

currently it's Marnie's theme from Pokemon Sword/Shield and i love it!


----------



## Bob9 (Apr 8, 2021)

The theme from Howl's moving castle 
(Which only too some slight modifying of the sailor moon theme )


----------



## lolli8223 (Apr 10, 2021)

Sailor Moon theme, its cheerful and sound adorable


----------

